# anyone else ready



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

anybody else impatiently waiting for a few inches of ice to creep out on and get that first fish threw the ice for the year?? i cant wait id take winter fishin over summerfishin any day of week


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

it's the whole thing. Ice fishing, sledding, hunting in snow. Summer sucks. Come on Sept 6th!


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

I used to like fall/winter activities the most, but the older I get the more I like spring/summer.

This summer seems to have gone so fast because of the slow start we got to spring. I'm not ready at all for hunting or ice fishing yet, we haven't even touched the ice house and we had all these big plans that were going to get done in the summer.....yeah right!

Even instead of a lot of Sharptail hunting I think I'm going to be in the boat this year chasing some monster Muskies bulking up for winter.


----------



## Green Gator (Jul 25, 2008)

I only get to go ice fishing once a year because of where I live (Texas). I get back home usually once and try to sneak away and get some ice fishing in. This year I get to go twice!!!!!!!!!! Holy carp!!!!! lol
We are going to northern MN near Ely tip up fishing over Christmas.....then in March to Montana or North Dakota. Haven't decided yet.

Either way....the moral of this story...I can't wait to move back north. Anyone have a physical education or administration or football coaching position open...let me know!


----------



## Kayte (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm totally ready! This will be my first North Dakota Christmas and I'm very excited. Where I come from there is no ice fishing and we only get snow every few years. I have not been ice fishing in nearly 15 years!


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

I'm counting down the days from what I'm hoping for or guessing is being on the ice 1-2nd week in DEC.!!!! Can't wait!! :beer:


----------



## Hick-From-Hell (Mar 18, 2008)

Got a little deer hunting to do first but I will be cleaning out the fish house soon.


----------



## cast&amp;blast (Aug 30, 2006)

I've been ready since about May! Not sure why, but it is my favorite of my outdoor activities. Can't wait to try out the new Ice Gator with the Nils bit. My guess is the weekend before Thanksgiving. Here's hopin.....


----------



## talkdirty2em (May 14, 2008)

I saw geese walking on the hard water wednesday morning, Only a few weeks out, I cant remeber a novemebr that I havent been icefishing.


----------



## Hick-From-Hell (Mar 18, 2008)

I wouldn't get really exicted yet it looks like it is going to be warm for a while.


----------

